# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Auslandserfahrungen >  PS USA Visum - Hilfe

## a.folley

Hilfe!!!
Ich plane ein PJ Tertial in den USA (Californien). Leider kann mir niemand sagen, welches Visum ich brauche. Ob ein B1 reicht, oder ob ich ein J1 brauche. Dafr (J1) braucht man dann wohl eine Bescheinigung der entsprechenden Uni, was in Californien sehr schwierig ist, zudem habe ich mein PJ dort whrend eine Famulatur (also eher "inoffiziell") organisiert. Wenn irgendwer eine Idee hat, wre ich sehr dankbar!!!  :Grinnnss!:  
alex

----------


## Froschknig

Also wenn das im Rahmen eines Austausches von statten geht, wird normalerweise ein J-Visum bentigt.
Wenn es jetzt aber inoffiziell organisiert ist und nicht im Rahmen eines Austauschprogrammes stattfindet, bin ich echt berfragt....

----------


## Fraggle

wenn man kein grosses aufsehen erregt, kann man auch als tourist in die usa. dann hat man den ganzen aufwand nicht. verlangt allerdings risikofreude... wenn doch was passiert.. 

im allg. wird man aber nicht behelligt u das tourivisum reicht lange genug.

fr famulaturen reicht ja das b1 visum. als pj ler braucht man offiziell das j visum da man dort an der uni studiert. vielleicht wre es eine berlegung mit dem b1visum zum pj zu gehen (dauer beachten); der unterschied ist in den usa ja gar nicht da zwischen pj u famulatur.

----------


## scrub

Moin,
ich bin gerade fuer ein halbes Chirurgie- Tertial/ UCSF in Californien und hatte auch das grosse P wegen der Visum- Frage.

Nachdem ich alle erforderlichen Unterlagen eingereicht hatte, bekam ich dann im US- Konsulat/ Berlin ein B1- Visum ausgestellt.

Somit hatte sich meine Zitterpartie wegen J1- Visum und Formular DS- 2019 etc. erledigt.

Eine Kommilitonin ist aber auch hier mit "Touristen- Visum" zum PJ eingereist und hat bislang keine Schwierigkeiten.
Man sagt am Zoll einfach, dass man in Amiland Urlaub machen will.

Es interessiert hier im Krankenhaus oder an der Uni sowieso niemanden, ob man ein Visum hat oder nicht.

Man liesst jedoch im Internet sehr viel Verschiedenes.

Am Visum soll's nicht scheitern,
Viel Glueck !!!  :Top:

----------


## Perelin

war auch an der UCSF 4 Monate Pdiatrie. B1/B2 Visum hat gereicht.

----------


## avicenna

Definitiv B1, J1, etc. nur wenn Du fr deine Ttigkeit Geld bekommst (Phd-programm, etc.). Mir ist persnlich niemand bekannt der auf J1 seine electives gemacht hat.
 :Top:  

Gru Avicenna

----------


## Tiffany

Hallo,

ich war letzten Sommer 2 Monate in New York zum famulieren und hatte ein Besucher-Visum. Dort waren auch einige PJler, die auch alle ein B1/B2- Visum hatten und keine Probleme dadurch bekommen haben.
Plane gerade mein PJ und wrde super gerne auch nach California (UCLA oder UCSF). War es schwierig, dort was zu bekommen? Und wie war es so? 

Gre
Tiff

----------


## avicenna

Also ich hatte von UCLA und UCSF Absagen mit folgender Begrndung:

I received your request regarding your interest in doing clinical electives at UCLA.  I regret that we do not have the requisite relationship with your school, and thus we may not accommodate your request.  Thank you for your interest in our school.   :Hh?: 

Naja ich konnte von irgendwelchen abkommen auf der Web-site nichts finden.

Thank you for your interest in completing an elective at UCSF Fresno.  UCSF Fresno no longer accepts students from international or off-shore medical campuses for elective rotations.


Aber Californien ist im allgemeinen schwerer wenn nicht sogar so gut wie unmglich zu bekommen. 

Die Ostkste ist da liberaler.

Gru Avicenna

----------


## tine

Hi,

ich bin gerade in Kalifornien und absolviere hier 8 Wochen meines Chirurgie PJs in Orange. Das ist ca. 30 Meilen von LA entfernt und gehoert zur UCI Irvine. Es war ueberhaupt kein Problem hier ein Elective zu bekommen, kostet 200$ pro 4 Wochen elective, also auch nicht soo viel im Vergleich zu manch anderen Unis.

Falls jemand Interesse an einem Elective hier hat einfach auf die Webseiten der Uni schauen, da steht genau wofuer man sich alles bewerben kann und was sie verlangen. Bei Fragen koennt ihr mir gerne mailen.

Und apropos Visum, ich hab auch nur ein B1/B2 Visum, ein Studentenvisum wuerde ich nur dann beantragen, wenn die Uni unbedingt darauf besteht.

Gruesse aus dem sonigen Kalifornien,

Christine

----------


## Tiffany

Hallo Christine,

wie ist es denn in CA? Und vor allem in der Chirurgie? Musst Du viel arbeiten und auch Dienste machen? Und wie und wo wohnst Du dort?

Gre nach USA,
Tiff

----------


## lysi

und mich wuerde sehr interessieren, wie die (ex-)famulanten unter euch, den aufenthalt finanziert haben und wie teuer der spass insgesamt war. 

danke und lg

----------


## Heribert Raab

> _Original geschrieben von Fraggle_ 
> *wenn man kein grosses aufsehen erregt, kann man auch als tourist in die usa. dann hat man den ganzen aufwand nicht. verlangt allerdings risikofreude... wenn doch was passiert.. 
> 
> im allg. wird man aber nicht behelligt...*



Hi!
Wird sich ja wohl aufrgund der politischen Lage nun gendert haben. Ich wrde es jedenfalls nicht riskieren wollen.

Gru Daniel

----------

